# 1978 swing bike.



## redline1968 (May 23, 2020)

this came up for sale.. it looked like a great deal.. I just can’t  resist deals....lol..A 1978 swing bike.. his mother bought it for his grand mother in 1978 as a joke on her birthday.  It was stored away and no kids could ride it. :0.. so it was stored till now.....I don’t know a lot about them but remember one when I was a kid.. the interesting thing is it still has the small plastic cover on the rear fender.  I have the original seat sissy bar..... seems Crome fenders rust easily.. any info or comments appreciated..


----------



## Goldenrod (May 23, 2020)

I have an orange one.  They are a fun ride but they were built for kids so I prefer my homemade adult example.   The Osmonds Show sold them and  for a few years and I have an original tag.  Try looking them up on Utube and google swing  bike history.   The red one was made from a Schwinn girls bike.  See how the down tubes were made into an oval? It takes a few minutes to get over your fear and then the fun begins.  See the foot side stand on the orange one? it is adjustable.  The rear rack is off a Sears bike.  I'm a 75 year-old show off.  Our bikes were made in Taiwan and no chrome was as good as Schwinn.  The spring is a safety idem.  Kids took them off.  notice that you can lock to be a normal bike mine was $150 but now I have seen good condition to be $700+.  Enjoy.  Good parade bike..


----------



## Goldenrod (May 23, 2020)

I put the later (modified) pictures in a new post for clairification.  The blue bike has the wheels going in an oval and missing its fenders.  The pinwheels are hard to see but are impressive when turning as you bike it forward.  The blue music box is for parade music.


----------



## redline1968 (May 23, 2020)

Wow nice job.. it is intimidating to ride..


----------

